# What seats are these in guilty pleasure?



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Wondering if anyone knoes what year and what it takes to modify these seats to fit in an impala?


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

64 training day monte lss


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

the junkyard and a tape measure, you have to change the tracks and remove the head rest also make sure they lean back those don't they look fordish like ltd and shit 


http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3...-All-Categories


----------

